# Arnotts won't accept one4all card



## Cheeus (25 Apr 2008)

I tried to use a one4all gift card in Arnotts recently but was told they no longer accept them. They seem to be no longer on the list of retailers on the one4all website, but they are listed in the booklet I got with the card.

The shop assistant said that since they switched to the card format for the voucher Arnott's can't process them any more. I wouldn't mind but she was quite snotty about it - and it was me that wasted an hour shopping there!

I either want the voucher redeemed in Arnotts or my money back. Does that sound fair enough?


----------



## mathepac (25 Apr 2008)

Arnotts now have their own voucher system system - you can't force them to accept yours.

Contact the one4all seller (An Post?) and ask them about a refund or use the voucher in a different shop.


----------



## gnubbit (25 Apr 2008)

Sounds like they're not capably of processing the card at their terminals.  Do they take the paper vouchers still?  If so, An Post should let you swap the card for vouchers.


----------



## MsGinger (25 Apr 2008)

I also had this problem in DID Electrical - they said that they accepted One4All vouchers but not cards, their system doesn't have the capability to accept the cards or something.


----------



## Cheeus (25 Apr 2008)

mathepac said:


> Arnotts now have their own voucher system system - you can't force them to accept yours.


 
It's not 'my' voucher system. At the time of purchase Arnotts had signed up to all4one voucers. It was only purchased 3 months ago.


----------



## MM3 (25 Apr 2008)

My wife had a similar issue, she phoned up one4all and they replaced the card with the equivalent value in vouchers.

M


----------



## gnubbit (25 Apr 2008)

I was just on the one4all website and right enough Arnotts don't seem to be listed anymore.  

I spent one Christmas holiday selling shopping centre vouchers and when it turned out certain shops wouldn't accept them, refunds were given no quibble.  If I were in your shoes that's what I'd be looking for.


----------



## Cheeus (25 Apr 2008)

MsGinger said:


> I also had this problem in DID Electrical - they said that they accepted One4All vouchers but not cards, their system doesn't have the capability to accept the cards or something.


 
DID Electrical is still listed on the One4All website. I wonder what other retailers have pulled out and are still being advertised?

I still think Arnott's need to do something about their customer service. No apology, I was the inconvenience for just presenting the card.


----------



## jacobean (25 Apr 2008)

I tried to use the paper vouchers there recently and was told they now only accept the one4all vouchers with their "Arnotts" name on them (the shop branded ones).  So it's not just the "credit card" type they have a problem with.


----------



## ailbhe (25 Apr 2008)

I tried to use one in Argos this morning and was told they aren't accepting them at the moment. She sisn't specify whether it was because of the card or whether vouchers were also a problem.

I know that retailers actually make a loss on accepting these one for all vouchers so I'd say a lot of them are pulling out. The only shop that take them around here are a shop I won't go into because of moral reasons


----------



## mathepac (25 Apr 2008)

Cheeus said:


> ...It's not 'my' voucher system. At the time of purchase Arnotts had signed up to all4one voucers. It was only purchased 3 months ago.


A bit of finger trouble with my original post - what I meant was "your vouchers".


----------



## mik_da_man (25 Apr 2008)

I got some of these vouchers recently and it was specifed which retailers took the card ones and which took the paper ones.
AFAIK only a small number took the card ones


----------



## amgd28 (25 Apr 2008)

Y'know, I have always thought that the best "Voucher" to give was the ones printed by the Central Bank (Now ECB). Otherwise known as "money"
No problem getting that accepted anywhere


----------



## angrylad (25 Apr 2008)

I tried to use the one4all voucher in Galway a few weeks ago and was advised that the store in question no longer accepted them. 

When I requested why (as I had spent them in the store previously) he advised that the commission rate was originally 7% for processing the vouchers and one day they received a letter stating that the rate was being put up to 15% - he said that there was no way that they could afford the rate rise.

Sounds like An Post did a great sales job signing lots of stores up at a relatively low rate and then when it had a good base have increased the service charge. I would imagine that they were not expecting so many large stores to opt out. 

I have found it very difficult trying to spend the vouchers, Superquin take them still!!

I for one will never buy or accept the vouchers from anyone.


----------



## CatherineB (27 Apr 2008)

Yes Boots can't accept the One4All card either, there's no way of putting it through the tills apparently, but the vouchers are fine. Ridiculous that cards are the more widely available when retailers haven't had the chance to accommodate them yet. I work in Dunnes, who don't accept One4All and never have, but I still gets lots of abuse and stupid comments when I say we don't. 'But it says one for _all_, love'.


----------



## John Rambo (27 Apr 2008)

It's hard to see Arnott's issue with this. Initially I thought maybe the fact that the gift cards are batched directly into the retailers' bank account would cause problem for a store with many different concessions (and therefore bank accounts) However BT's still accept them. Perhaps it's a combination of the 10% charge and the extra logistical issues? I agree that cash is king...these issues, expiry dates, lost vouchers being just like lost cash and maintenence fees a la Dundrum make vouchers a bad idea in my book.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Apr 2008)

ailbhe said:


> I know that retailers actually make a loss on accepting these one for all vouchers


How so?


----------



## ailbhe (28 Apr 2008)

ClubMan said:


> How so?


 
A rate of commission is paid on them. So lets say a one4all voucher was redeemed for goods worth €100. The retailer pays a commission on this. Not sure of the exact rate but another poster stated it has gone from 7% to 15%. So An Post used to give the retailer €93 for the €100 voucher and according to the other poster the retailer now gets €85 for the €100 voucher. So they are making a loss as opposed to selling €100 of goods for cash.


----------



## John Rambo (28 Apr 2008)

ailbhe said:


> A rate of commission is paid on them. So lets say a one4all voucher was redeemed for goods worth €100. The retailer pays a commission on this. Not sure of the exact rate but another poster stated it has gone from 7% to 15%. So An Post used to give the retailer €93 for the €100 voucher and according to the other poster the retailer now gets €85 for the €100 voucher. So they are making a loss as opposed to selling €100 of goods for cash.


 
That's not making a loss. The theory is that being part of the One4All scheme drives footfall into stores...that the €100 is money you wouldn't otherwise get so paying the 10%/€10 is worth it. I can see why certain retailers would run a mile from this kind of thing...branded electrical goods would spring to mind. As I said earlier my guess is the money being batched straight into the bank account with this new gift card scheme is the issue for a multi-concession store like Arnotts.


----------



## ailbhe (28 Apr 2008)

John Rambo said:


> That's not making a loss. The theory is that being part of the One4All scheme drives footfall into stores...that the €100 is money you wouldn't otherwise get so paying the 10%/€10 is worth it. I can see why certain retailers would run a mile from this kind of thing...branded electrical goods would spring to mind. As I said earlier my guess is the money being batched straight into the bank account with this new gift card scheme is the issue for a multi-concession store like Arnotts.


 

Fine, I should have been more clear and said that they make a loss selling for An Post vouchers as opposed to selling the items for cash/cheque/stores own vouchers......etc


----------



## vector (30 Apr 2008)

ailbhe said:


> A rate of commission is paid on them. So lets say a one4all voucher was redeemed for goods worth €100. The retailer pays a commission on this. Not sure of the exact rate but another poster stated it has gone from 7% to 15%. So An Post used to give the retailer €93 for the €100 voucher and according to the other poster the retailer now gets €85 for the €100 voucher. So they are making a loss as opposed to selling €100 of goods for cash.



WTF, An Post already make a profit when the voucher is purchased, something like EUR 1.50 per voucher. Surly there should be no charges and the profits for An Post et al would come from the interest in the fancy current account that holds the voucher funds, well ok thats not likely.


----------



## Cheeus (1 May 2008)

Update on my original post:
I went to lifestyle sport trying to spend the gift card and was told that they too accept the voucher and not the card.
I walked across to the postoffice to get the card changed to a voucher. The postoffice in question now refuses to sell the cards because they are so much trouble!? They still sell vouchers but could not refund or exchange or my card.

I rang the the number for the gift voucher shop. They tried to insist that the card was still accepted everywhere. When I named all the shops on here where people couldn't use them they rubbished it and said it must be a problem at the branch. They finally conceded that Arnotts have pulled out altogether but were reluctant to give a refund. Needless to say I kicked up a stink and have been advised to post the card to their office.

I'm not overly confident that it won't get lost in the post though.
I'm never buying one4all vouchers or cards ever again!


----------



## cc-offe (17 May 2008)

I just wanted to let you in on my experience with the one for all cards. I used to work in Argos around six months ago and all the shops had letters circulated to us saying that due to large amounts of fraudulent all for one cards we could only accept the paper vouchers so that must be why.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 May 2008)

Arnotts stopped taking the vouchers in Jan. Was there recently with my purchases and vouchers to pay for them. Couldn't accept the vouchers so I just left my purches on the counter. I went to GPO to request refund on the grounds that Arnotts were named in the catalogue and had withdrawn. She gave me an address and phone No. to request a refund.

As Clery's are also on the list I managed to use the vouchers to purchase the same items.

Please do not buy these vouchers for people who live outside the pale and even for Dubs only buy in units of €20. 

There are so few places locally that accept them we have ended up giving them to friends


----------



## fredg (31 Jul 2009)

arnotts still on booklet today??
heard they were'nt accepting so checked here,
are they now taking them again?
F


----------



## csirl (31 Jul 2009)

Used one in Arnotts last month. Cashier had problems redeeming it...something along the lines of it wouldnt work when swiped as a gift card, but would work when swiped as something else.. that was the gist of the conversation I overheard between cashier and manager called to help out.


----------



## CatherineB (2 Aug 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> so I just left my purches on the counter.




Nice of you. Never forget, the cashiers who inform of these unpleasant tidings _actually devise_ policy.


----------

